# Had to reformat my R15-500 last night.



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Last night, I encountered the same problem that quite a few have reported since getting the new s/w version. I started watching the Amazing Race about 10 minutes behind live time. I noticed it stuttered a couple of times after about 3 or 4 minutes into it, then it froze. It wouldn't respond to any remote commands, so I knew I had to do a RBR.  At least I would only miss a few minutes. No big deal.

I reset the unit, and once it got to the loading guide data screen, it would reboot again. Over and over again. I forced a download, thinking that might help but it went back to rebooting after it completed.  

So I did a reformat and got it back going again. After the reformat, it reloaded 10C8. Then it downloaded 10FA again after a few minutes.

Hopefully they will fix this problem soon.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jun 21, 2004)

Hmm I am also having a major freeze up during DVR playback issue...but not the rebooting all the time thing others are seeing (it seems to do it when the R15 is turned off though as we find it at channels other than we shut it off or at the DTV setup channel).

So this is a known issue? Are they working on something to fix this soon? DVR playback at this time is just about worthless and totally unwatchable.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes, it is a known issue, resetting, going to 50%, rinse, lather, repeat. 

0.o I had to reformat my 500 to get it to stop too


----------



## Grasschopper (Jun 21, 2004)

Well here is what I was told by tech support...this is a known issue with the R15-300 but whatever I had was the first case they said they had (sure sure) on the R15-500. They sent me a new R15 (well probably refurbished)...this is my third one in less than a year.


----------



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

It is a known issue with the software. Even if you were the first customer to report the problem the CSR should have reset reformatted the hard drive prior to offering the replacment due to the track record of troubles with the r15. The problem with sending out replacements for known issues with software is that you get a replacment, hook it up, and download the exact same software unless you get a different manufacturer.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

okietekkie said:


> Yes, it is a known issue, resetting, going to 50%, rinse, lather, repeat. (


You heard the one about the programmer found dead in the shower, apparently due to malnutrition? The only clue at the scene was a shampoo bottle having a label reading "lather, rinse, repeat."

Cheers,


----------

